# "The Grudge"



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*This looks like another good movie this fall:

"The Grudge"*


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, and it's another adaptation of a Japanese movie, so it should be spooky as all hell. The preview alone gives me goosebumps.


----------



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

achingly average. A better title would have been The Ring 2. I hope this isn't the new standard in horror movies. Tons of cheap scares and a lackluster plot.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Well it is by the same director who did the orginal one in Japan. Japanese horror is really good. I am seeing it this weekend. ^^


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Have to say this was indeed a very disappointing movie. It was so NOT scary even my wife was able to watch it. And she can never stand to sit through any of the scary movies I usually watch.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I gotta agree with you there FC, this was a tremendously disappointing movie. I also found it to be very predictable in terms of the (thread thin) story. The imagery was creepy, but there was no content to back it up.


----------

